# So I guess Im not getting out of shrimps just yet LOL.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I had decided I was going to downsize my shrimp room and do a few other things, like raising Angelfish and Bettas again.

I guess I didn't make that clear to my shrimpies  cause now they have delivered me 2 batches of new CRS/CBS and a couple of my SSSS ladies are berried again 

So I will just have to keep letting them do their thing! I will just sell off what I don't need from time to time.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Heh heh, maybe the shrimps are trying to tell you something ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

i need some shrimps!!!


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

How much do you sell them for???


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I usually sell my low grades for $4 each, then go up from there depending on the grade.

I have an order to fill next week so will do a headcount on the lower grades then, let you all know.
thanks


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

What's considered low grade? Is it B/Cs?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes B/Cs, or ones with 3 bands of white on them.


----------

